# Algae on rocks



## SMOKIN (Mar 1, 2008)

I have white rocks in the bottom of my tank what do you do to get rid of the algae they are starting to turn a little brown??


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

This is normal. This is a diatom, and will eventually clear. Bristlenose(bushy nose) plecos do eat brown algae though.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

under_control said:


> Bristlenose(bushy nose) plecos do eat brown algae though.


Yeah they do. I had pretty major brown algae on the top surfaces of 300 pounds of rock work. I bought a 4" BN pleco. 24 hours later there were tracks all through the algae where the pleco had cleaned it. 24 more hours later, the rocks were CLEAN, and they have stayed clean ever since.


----------



## SMOKIN (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a pleco but not the brushy nose one he does a good job on the glass and flat rocks just getting algae on the small gravel. He dont seem to be to good of a gravel cleaner.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i would love algae on my rocks.. so alive.. wouldnt want to clean it all off. :-?


----------



## daywalker7 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have the same problem now, does the brown algae get replaced by other kind later on? i think my light is on too long about 14 hrs/day, nitrate is good about 20ppm


----------



## Bones08 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've started to develop "brown" on my dolomite at the bottom of the tank...not sure if I should be concerned


----------



## rashadrr (Jan 11, 2006)

I've just started to grow brown algae after my tank has been up for 4 months. *** had it for 4 yrs but I just moved and put it back up. I've heard the brown algae will turn to green which is what I want/ IMO you should let the algae be as long as its only on the rocks. When it comes on the glass then you should clean it off. I think the algae makes it a more natural looking habitat.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

rashadrr said:


> I've just started to grow brown algae after my tank has been up for 4 months. I've had it for 4 yrs but I just moved and put it back up. I've heard the brown algae will turn to green which is what I want/ IMO you should let the algae be as long as its only on the rocks. When it comes on the glass then you should clean it off. I think the algae makes it a more natural looking habitat.


i agree..its great to see plantlife co exisiting with the fish...


----------

